# audi allroad > dodge stratus



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

I was on my way home from work yesterday afternoon in a turn left lane as a Dodge Stratus pulled out of a gas station across two lanes from my right. Didn't see me at all, and I had a green light. His car got launched.








I got out to pick up my europlate and the headlight washer that shot a good ten feet in the air... before I even got out he was at my door asking if I was injured. Told him no and that I would pull off into the gas station. He agreed that would probably be a good idea as traffic continues to build. He went to his car to retrieve his cell phone, I park and turn around... HE #$#^#$#@# LEFT!!!!!!! Luckily some dude and his girl in a MKIV GTI saw the whole thing happen, as well as some dude on a scooter who took off after him, with no luck. 

Long story short Allroad will not be at H20. hood, bumper, fender, headlight and whatever else it damaged underneath. it was leaking something. i didnt even look what it was, we just towed it away.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: audi allroad > dodge stratus (AHarmes5)*

sorry to hear that.. good luck with tracking the guy down. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to hit and runs.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: audi allroad > dodge stratus (bhb399mm)*

What is with these hit and runs? Sorry to hear you had to deal with that, did you call the authorities that's the best thing you can do with a hit an run.
There was this guy outside our dealership who ran across the train tracks and then ran into the road with out looking. The on coming car who saw him blared his horn and slammed on his breaks but couldn't stop in time and ended up hitting him at probably 20 mph. When the driver got out to ask if he was ok and mentioned calling the authorities for medical help the guy said that'd be a good idea. Then suddenly he started to run off and said he had to go to the bathroom. He ran into our dealership to use the facilities and before we could catch up to him to make sure he was alright he had left.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: audi allroad > dodge stratus (vr6ninja)*

damn dude that sucks....just after you got in pvw too....btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on that....anyway at least you are ok....the allroad can be fixed...


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

yo thanks man..
It's a mess. the gas station has a picture of his face from their security camera, but no license plate. The adjuster that looked at my car left a message saying he mailed me a check, no details. For the passed two days Ive tried getting in touch with him, and now he's turned his phone off. Called their main office to find out at least how much the check is for... which i found out will hardly cover a new bumper + paint. Aside from the body pieces and paint, it was leaking washer fluid so i've got to at least fix that as well.
there's no way i'm putting aftermarket body pieces on the car either. in a nutshell, the only reason i have insurance is because i have to. i'm going to incorporate myself and insure my own car.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

oh, and my gti won't start, the PO had a ford MAF and the ecu i think is screwed. had it running saturday, not it keeps flooding itself out!!!


----------

